# My dog has a partial ACL tear



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

MY 3 yo was diagnosed with a partial ACL tear in his left rear leg.  
TPLO surgury is recommended.

There goes my summer and fall.  

Does anyone had experience with this and the recovery process?

Comments are welcome.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

lablover said:


> MY 3 yo was diagnosed with a partial ACL tear in his left rear leg.
> TPLO surgury is recommended.
> 
> There goes my summer and fall.
> ...


Sorry to hear that surgery is needed, but grateful that it is something that can be fixed rather than something worse.

As close as you are to North Carolina, if it was my dog I would consult directly with Dr. John Sherman at VetHab and would let him select the surgeon and let VetHab do the rehabilitation. That would get you and your dog back in the game as soon as possible.

Good luck,

Jeff


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks, Jeff.
I have a call into Dr. Sherman now.

Good luck at Blue Ridge!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

My 11 month old pup had the TPLO surgery on the 15th of December last year. I rehabed her myself with walks, then swimming once I got to warmer climes.

At 8 and a half weeks post op, Feb 13 I think, I had her ex-rayed and the doc said the bone was fine and to go ahead and put her back in training. I started slowly with easy marks and pile work. Sometimes she'd seem a little painful during the first 2-3 weeks, never anything real major but some slight limping once in awhile usually at the end of a training session. A day off and some rimadyl seemed to fix it. The doc said that she'd be breaking up some scar tissue and that would be painful.

On March 30 I ran her in a derby at the Samish trial in WA. She went the whole trial and never limped or showed she had had an operation 3 and a half months earlier. 

I'm not sure she'll have a long pain free career but in the short term the TPLO did it's job. She's still in training and I'm looking forward to her derby season.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks Howard. I hope your dog continues to do well.

I had scheduled another appt with another orthopedic vet for a second opinion. My dog is walking and running perfectly fine right now, anthough I had not actually "trained" since late last week.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I have gone through 3 of these surgeries so am pretty experienced. If you would like to PM me, I will be glad to share what I have learned. All dogs have gone on to run field trials and one got her FC.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Gwen, would you mind going into the details. I'm interested in how the dogs were at 2 years, 5 years, and 10 (I can hope) years post op.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I was able to get an appt with Dr John Sherman in Raleigh, NC on 5/12.
I'll take with me the x-rays taken here and the doctors write up of what he found, and his suggestions.

My plan is to let Dr Sherman view the data, and based on what he sees, recommend a surgeon that he knows that would be best suited for the procedure. Dr Sherman will then start the rehab.

Thanks to all that commented and sent me PM's. Many were thought provoking and all were helpful. It's nice to be part of the RTF family.

Ya'll please keep Dooey in your prayers.

THANK YOU


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Hope he has a speedy and more importantly, complete recovery! From all I have heard, you are going to see one of the best.

Andy


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

sounds like you and your dog are in great hands,good luck.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Good luck!!! John does a great job. If I remember correctly he can do the surgery also. I'm amazed how quick these guys bounce back compared to 5 years ago. Granted it depends on the age of the dog and how long the dog has been injured. Anyway I had a little female with a partial tear. The surgery was done in August and she got the green light to go back to work in November. The owner did the rehab...

That's fast!!!

Chin up and keep us posted.

Angie


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Dooey is scheduled for surgery Wednesday, 5/16.

The folks at VETHAB, are already working Dooey on the treadmill and the water treadmill, to aclimate him to these devices, so that after surgery he will be familiar with them.

I'm nervous, scared, and worried.  

Please say a prayer.

THANKS!


----------



## Patti Benton (Jan 6, 2003)

*Pictures (graphic)*

Dusty - my avatar went thru TPLO surgery on Feb 28, 2005. The Physical Theraphy is a must and do everything the vet tells you concerning this. Dusty was released 10 weeks after surgery. The exercise that helped him most - swimming. But they can't swim right away. I think Dusty could swim 4 weeks after surgery. Dusty was about 90 % after the surgery. He was such a hard runner that we decided to not run him in anymore hunt tests. Unforunately I can not tell you the long term affects of the surgery, Dusty died of hemangioscarcoma last November. He was only 8. 

Here's some pictures after Dusty's surgery.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

lablover said:


> Dooey is scheduled for surgery Wednesday, 5/16.
> 
> The folks at VETHAB, are already working Dooey on the treadmill and the water treadmill, to aclimate him to these devices, so that after surgery he will be familiar with them.
> 
> ...


I'll be thinking of Dooey tomorrow. Who is doing the surgery?

Good idea to get him used to the equipment now, I hadn't thought of that.

I hope he has a rapid and complete recovery so you two can get back to doing what you both love to do as soon as possible.

Good luck,

Jeff


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Wishing nothing but the best for Dooey. He seemed to have a likeable personality the two times I saw him in action.


----------



## Backcast (Jun 1, 2006)

My YLM had it done a year & a half ago when he was 4 1/2. You really need to keep them under control post-op. Rehab SLOW! My guy is fine now. We'll be sending you good thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

How did you manage to keep him calm that long?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Jeff,

I don't know who is doing the surgery. Dr Sherman picked him. Said if he had to have his dog worked on, this is who he would want to do the surgery. Good enough for me.

I wonder what Dooey will be thinking this time tomorrow night? I sure hope he forgives me for this.

Dave,

Thanks for the kind thoughts! He's really a very nice dog in so many ways and we are, well, were, beginning to work very well together.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Richard,

Dooey will come out wagging his tail glad to see you. 

Good Luck!

Steve


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

*surgery*

He will forgive you once surgery is over and he's on the mend he will be a happy boy. Mine just had shoulder surgery last Monday he was pretty "stoned " when I picked him up on Tuesday and I have been keeping him lightly sedated but he feels so much better hardly a limp. I think its harder on us! Good Luck 
Keep us posted 
Cindy


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Dooey had his surgery today and came thru it fine, according to the surgeon.
The ACL did have a partial tear and some arthritis was noted he said, but not bad. His meniscus is in great shape. He stated that he felt it was better to repair the ACL now than to wait for a complete tear. 
He will spend the night at the surgeons, and return to Dr Sherman on Thursday, and the rehab will begin.

Thanks you all for your concern! Dooey and I appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

*acl*

GREAT


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Fantastic!!! 

Angie


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Today's update. 6 days post surgery.

Dooey is doing well. The incision looks very good and his attitude is good.
They are walking him outside to do his business with the aid of a sling. He's beginning to put a little weight on his left leg for very short periods.
They are flexing his leg and applying ice packs twice daily, and the swelling is coming down. All appears normal at this time.

If his incision is completely healed next week they will put him in the water tank with the treadmill and begin that portion of rehab.

I'll check with them again on Friday.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Dogs are so crazy that I wonder if Dooey is enjoying all the attention. 

p.s. It looks like i fixed my pups slow sit. She looks like a million bucks now. Thanks for the offer to help.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

On Tuesday when I talked to Dr Shermans office, they estimated that Dooey would be in the water treadmill next week, provided his incision had healed and he continued to improve.
Got an email update from Dr John Sherman's office today. They had him in the water treadmill today and said he was doing great!  

Thank you Lord!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

*partial tear*

He isn't home with you?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: partial tear*



gmhr1 said:


> He isn't home with you?


No.
They can do more for him at this time than I can.

Check them out at: www.vethab.com


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

lablover said:


> On Tuesday when I talked to Dr Shermans office, they estimated that Dooey would be in the water treadmill next week, provided his incision had healed and he continued to improve.
> Got an email update from Dr John Sherman's office today. They had him in the water treadmill today and said he was doing great!
> 
> Thank you Lord!


That is great news. As I recall they spent some time getting him used to the treadmill before the surgery. That should pay dividends in his rehab.

Seems to me that Dooey is in the right place!

Thanks for keeping us posted.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

I just spent all day Wednesday in Birmingham with one of my bitches getting a TPLO. She's doing super. She's a happy dog and just doesn't care what's going on. Been very patient. Hopefully it stays that way.

I talked to the rehab vet there and she said that we have everything we need to do for the rehab. She said that she normally only does it for trial dogs whose owners don't have the ability to do the rehab. 

I asked her about the best bang for my buck and that we'd be willing to put our dog in rehab if she felt we should, esp since she's qualified to run the master national... And, while I don't want to push her, I'd like to have her ready if possible.

She said we'll do things like ice packs and light walking and get swimming pretty quickly. We're just a couple of days out.... Her bandages are still on, but she looks and acts great.

I love that these dogs have such a high tolerance and great attitudes at times like this...

-K


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Sounds like things are going well!!! We'll keep you in our thoughts.

Angie


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I just talked with Dr Sherman. Dooey is now 2 weeks post operation.

He's very pleased with Dooey's rehab to this point. He's putting some weight on his leg, is continuing in the water treadmill very nicely, and will increase the resistance in the water treadmill to see how he does.

He did discuss the operation with the surgeon and was pleased with what he said about the operation. Nothing unexpected was seen.

Naturally, I had to ask when he could come home. He stated that he would know better in a week or two, after they see how he progresses through the next phases of rehab. He said that Dooey was doing as well as can be expected at this time. His attitude remains very good!
He stated that he sees no reason at this time that Dooey will not be able to return to competition. Do you know how sweet that sounded?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

*acl tear*

Thats great news wish I had a place like that, its going okay I think its harder on me than my dog. Thank Goodness for tranquilizers (for me and the dog) Update: at four weeks post op shoulder surgery, my dog is doing great he is pain free no sign of a limp and gets to start walking.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

GMHR1,
Has your dog been given a walking schedule?
i.e. # of times per day or xx minutes per day?
Flat ground only or some inclines?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

*acl tear*

I am supposed to start him at 5 min a day two times a day for a week than 10 min a day two times a day for a week gradually increasing if at any time he comes up sore I stop and re rest him in the cage and put him back on Rymadil. It will be walking on level ground, if after two weeks he is doing okay I can swim him but I need to find a place where he can just walk into the water no jumping, no bank on leash. . He goes back to the Dr in four weeks depending on how he is doing he will tell me what i need to do . He is in his cage most of the day he goes out about 5 times a day to potty and I let him lay by my chair in the eves while we watch TV(on leash the whole time) Dr said if all goes well no setbacks he would think by 10 weeks post op he can resume his normal activities. He is doing great no limp, some people were told with this type of release on the biceps tendon it might affect his gait , but so far he looks normal of course he hasn't run yet but he has gotten excited and trotted a little.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

EVERYTHING I have heard and read indicates that owners MUST follow directions from the Dr. to the letter. Always on leash, and no running, jumping, or dog playing. Must be kept confined when not on a leash.

See if you have a friend that has a pool, with steps, for your swimming exercises.
A friend of mine said I was welcome to use his pool when the time came.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

*acl tear*

Yep the Dr is really strict about that, on the leash all the time for about another 6 weeks. He can be loose now in a small area with no furniture but I feel safer with him in his cage he's to quick.


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Dooey~ I was talking to a vet about this issue because our SON he's 11 yes my actual boy not dog had a complete tear of his acl and was going in for surgery. He had it on the 16th anyway it of course went to a dogs conversation. Did your vet mention anything about a possibility of it happening to his other leg now too? I am glad you have such a wondeful place and your dog is healing well. That's awsome~ It's a lot of hard work!!!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

That sounds like great news Richard. Good luck!

Steve


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Duckster,

Yes, records indicate that a dog with a acl problem will tear the opposite one in the future. I think I read somewhere that 30% will tear the opposite side.  

Steve,

How is your dog doing? Any improvements??


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

Have they said how to avoid it?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Not yet.
One thing that has been mentioned by several folks, is that running thru deep mud does put a load on the dogs rear legs as they are pushing so hard. But you cannot avoid that either in hunting, training, you can avoid and in an event you have to take your chances.
I do know of one judge that refused to use the grounds he was told to use, because he saw the shallow water and deep mud. He was able to get the test moved to another area. I gave him a cold beer after the test!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

lablover said:


> Not yet.
> One thing that has been mentioned by several folks, is that running thru deep mud does put a load on the dogs rear legs as they are pushing so hard. But you cannot avoid that either in hunting, training, you can avoid and in an event you have to take your chances.
> I do know of one judge that refused to use the grounds he was told to use, because he saw the shallow water and deep mud. He was able to get the test moved to another area. I gave him a cold beer after the test!


Yep, no sense in putting those joints at undue risk.

Also, we do lots of warm up and stretching before each time at the line in training and at trials. 

Dick, the folks at VetHab will give you plenty of info on precautions when to take when you take Dooey home.

Jeff


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

More GREAT news!

Just talked to Dr Sherman. Dooey is responding very well to the water treadmill.  He's putting what looks like full weight on his leg for short "airing" walks, said Dr Sherman.  He also said that if you watch him walk, you cannot tell that he's 17 days post op; no limping at all.   He doing the land treadmill just fine too.  

I'm so happy!  

Now I can go fishin', boat ridin', drinkin' and eatin' this weekend and smile all the time. :lol: 

I didn't ask about when he could come home. But I am guessing around the first week of July, which would be a wonderful birthday present on July 3rd.
But whatever Dr Sherman says is when he comes home.

Thanks for the comments Jeff! I'm sure they will provide me with a list of do's and don't's for when he returns home.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

*acl tear*

thats great bet you'll be glad when he comes home. When we picked Bear up from surgery we were talking to the nurse about the do's and don'ts . She said she would give us a sheet that they give to acl patients that explained the PT needed, but the DR came in and said no that that doesn't apply to shoulders. Guess the basics are the same cage rest, on a leash, no running, jumping playing but we weren't able to do any exercise for the first 4-6 weeks other than airing out. 
Cindy


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

> Steve,
> 
> How is your dog doing? Any improvements??


Hi Richard,

She is putting alot more weight on the leg and walks on it about 25% of the time. It appears she will get to keep it, which is nice. I have her on Synovi G and Trixsyn, doing daily walks and this exercise with cones and PVC pipe Dr. Sherman uses. We are hoping for the best. It seems to be going as well as can be expected. 

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I just talked with Dr Sherman, and he continues to be pleased with Dooey's recovery and rehab. He said that he's doing fine and is maybe a little ahead of schedule.  
He's working Dooey on a 12 degree incline on the treadmill for about 15 minutes, twice a day I think.
I continue to be pleased with Dooey's rehab, and more importantly Dr. Sherman's positive remarks.

Thanks for all of the well wishes!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

It appears that Dooey and Ranger will be sharing some kennel space at Dr Sherman's.
Perhaps some of Ranger's talent will rub off on Dooey!. :lol:


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I was not able to speak with Dr. Sherman today, personally.
He reported thru one of his technicians that Dooey is doing wonderful and that he's pleased at where he is in rehab.

They are working him 2 or 3 times a day in a combination of walking, water treadmill and land treadmill with an incline. They are also doing some sort of heeling drill around things that is supposed to help his ability to turn on the repaired leg.

Shereported that Dooey's attitude is great and everyone loves to have him around and work with him. He's the "sweetheart" of the office she said.

Still no word on when Dooey may return home. I'm guessing at least the first week of July. Whenever Dr. Sherman says so.

On another note, FC/AFC Good Ideas Whoa Nellie is on the truck going to the Natl AM, 6/16 and will run it. Nellie was discharged from Dr Sherman about the time Dooey went in, May 12. She had a TPLO done and rehab by Dr. Sherman.
Additionally, Charlie Hines FC/AFC "Ranger" is coming in this weekend for rehab. This dog was also qualified for the Natl. AM, but obviously will not run it.

I hope everyone has a great weekend. Watch the temperatures if you are out training.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

lablover said:


> They are also doing some sort of heeling drill around things that is supposed to help his ability to turn on the repaired leg.



Might be the cone-cavelleti exercises they do as shown in the bottom photo of the attached picture.

The dog weaves in and out between the cones while stepping over the cavelleti.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Jeff,

The picture did't come thru.
Can you please email it to me or tell me where I can get it.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

A very good update today. Dr Sherman was unavailable but I'm on his call list for early next week.

The rehab technician was very positive on Dooey's progress to date. He's using his left rear leg more and more as they walk him. He on the Cone-Caveletti drills now, with and without a bumper in his mouth, and doing well. This is similar to weave poles in agility. See picture above, with orange traffic cones and pvc pipe with yellow Lab.
His muscle tone looks good, and he's holding his weight. His attitude continues to be good, and he continues to "charm the office".

She suggested that his progress is doing so well that he may be able to come home in "maybe 2 weeks" for home exercises, only. But only Dr Sherman can call that shot, so maybe he will comment on that next week.

Thanks again for the phone calls, posts here, and private messages. I'm very encouraged by what I heard today.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Best wishes!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Great news!  

I talked with Dr Sherman this afternoon and Dooey is doing great. So great, that he will release him to me for continuing home rehab, this coming Friday at 1 PM.

I'm so happy I cried! My boy is coming home!  

After a period of time I'll have to return him for a final checkout before Dr Sherman releases him for training.

Everyone have a drink... I'm buying. :lol:

Now I will have to clean the house up!  I don't want him to think I've been neglecting my responsibilities while he's been gone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

*acl tear*

GREAT NEWS Keep Us Posted on his Success  

Cindy


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

lablover said:


> Great news!
> 
> I talked with Dr Sherman this afternoon and Dooey is doing great. So great, that he will release him to me for continuing home rehab, this coming Friday at 1 PM.
> 
> ...




Hasn't it only been 5 weeks since the surgery? I thought it would take longer than that. What sort of regimen will you be following for the next month?

Jeff


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Richard, that's GREAT NEWS! I'm so happy for you and Dooey!
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Becky,

THANK you!

Jeff,

It was 6 weeks this past Wed. When I called yesterday, I did not expect for Dr Sherman to release him, but thought he would provide me a future date to pick him up, maybe first week or so in July.

Dr Sherman said that he will provide me with a list of do's and don'ts that he wants followed to the letter. You can bet I'll do just that. He will also show me what they have been doing, and watch me take him thru the exercises. 
Of course, no training will be done and I will have to return for an exam before Sherman releases him for training.
I have access to a land treadmill, a pool, and the equipment for the cone-caveletti drills, and high school track fields for walking.

I've really missed him and looking forward to seeing him again. He's such a nice dog!

THANKS for everyone's concern and well wishes. Quite a family here on RTF.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

lablover wrote:



> I've really missed him and looking forward to seeing him again. He's such a nice dog!


Lucky dog! I bet he'll be just as happy to be home. Good luck w/ his rehab!  

M


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Fantastic news!! 

Andy


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

lablover said:


> Dr Sherman said that he will provide me with a list of do's and don'ts that he wants followed to the letter. You can bet I'll do just that. He will also show me what they have been doing, and watch me take him thru the exercises.
> Of course, no training will be done and I will have to return for an exam before Sherman releases him for training.
> I have access to a land treadmill, a pool, and the equipment for the cone-caveletti drills, and high school track fields for walking.


Sounds like you've got a plan! I daresay both you and Dooey will be getting more exercise over the next 6 weeks!

Jeff


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Dooey is home. 20 minutes into the trip home, he went to sleep.  
He's lost about 2 lbs and some muscle mass. All expected.

Incision is small and well healed.

He walks good, but sometimes sits with his left leg out to the side. We're working on that, and all seem to do that to some degree. Can get better.

I have him until 7/20 for home rehab, continuing what was being done at Dr Shermans. I have detailed instructions of what to do, and how long to do it. And what NOT to do.
Then he returns for 3 or 4 days to Dr Sherman, for x-rays and evaluation, and some marks so Dr Sherman can see how he runs, turns, stops, etc. If he likes what he sees, I suspect he will be released to minimal training.

He seems to recognise home and my other 2 Labs. They all sniffed and smelled each other. :lol: Then Magic (6 yo) and Dooey got into a contest to see who could stalk around the other and raise hackles the highest. That immediately lead to the proverbial pissing contest, where all three Labs joined in. Seemed like old times. So far no growling.
He's still quite strong and can pull my 190 lbs around when he wants to, but I have to prevent that.

Again, thanks to all that have wished us well.  

Dooey & Richard


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

*acl*

WELCOME HOME DOOEY  
Cindy


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Way to go Dooey!!! (and Richard).

Be very careful but have fun training and exercising!

Sondra


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The biggest problem last night and this AM, when airing he wants to lunge ahead on the lead. Lots of "heel" commands. He's excited!!
May have to resort to the collar and some "heel nicks" when walking.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

How is the rehab going Dick?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Jeff,

The rehab is going well I think.
I sent Dr Sherman a detailed list of our first week of rehab, and he called and said everything looks fine.
He does the cone-cavaletti drills fine but sometimes wants to take a short cut. Not a big deal, we just do it again until he gets it right. It's a boring drill for both of us. Dr Sherman suggested letting him carry a bumper thru the drill and his attitude really went up. I also will sit him at the end, toss the bumper to the opposite end and go thru the drills. Then make him sit right at it, and tell him to "fetch, then sit". So we get to practice delivery drills.
I have seen him carry the left leg a few times. But he does walk on it just fine. I need to discuss with the Doc.
On Mon., Wed., & Fridays we go to a friends and do treadmill walks in the am. In the afternoon, we walk at the school track. Other days it's the school track morning and evening.

We're coming along.... thanks for asking!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

One month later...how are things going with Dooey?

Jeff


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Dooey has been home for 2 weeks.
Sadly he was not released to training. Still doing treadmill work on Mon., Tue, Wed and walks at the school track in the afternoons. Now he's wearing a backpack with 8.8 lbs in it, to increase the muscle strength.
He still shows a slight "dipping" of the left rear leg, and he will sometimes stand without placing his weight completely on that leg.
He did get away from me one afternoon and did a high speed run around the yard, and certainly was using the leg to do that. He ignored my requests to sit. He showed no apparent problems from this action that evening or the next morning.
Next week his schedule includes some recalls (8) starting at 50 yards and adding 10 yards every day. Followed by hikes or treadmill up to 4.5 mph.
Following week some sight blinds from 80 to 120 yards and hikes with 8 lbs.
Last week, 8/18, 6 walking singles and treadmill or hikes.
Then back to Raleigh for an exam by Dr Sherman. Then we will know if it's all been worth it.

Personally, I think he's looking good, but in reality I don't know what I'm looking at. I am very concerned about him "dipping" his left rear leg and not always putting his weight on the leg.

Thanks for asking. I really appreciate the concern.


----------



## carolp (Nov 23, 2004)

I think I know what you mean by 'dipping' with the surgery leg. My 4 year old blf has a slight outward rotation to her knee seen at a walk that sometimes appears as a dipping motion. But her trot is perfect, and her full out run is faster than ever. 
It will be one year post TPLO surgery on Aug. 10th. 
I would say she is back 100 % now but it was a long time before I no longer saw her shifting her weight off of that leg while standing. I kept encouraging a square stand and also a square sit whenever I caught her shifting. 
I don't know if I will ever relax and stop watching her every footfall, but it has been worth it.

Best of luck with Dooey's recovery.
Carol


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

Congrats on the recovery and best luck in the future.

Please forgive me if this is "rude" but what was the price tag for the surgery and weeks of rehab? 


I haven't had this happen so I am curious if it ever does. Or tell me to piss off and its none of my business if you want.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

*acl*

I haven't had to have acl surgery on any of my dogs (yet) but a friend did and it was $4500 in PHX, that did not include any physical therapy. My dog did have arthoscopy shoulder surgery and it cost $3500 .


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

There are 2 prices involved with TPLO surgery.
The cost of the surgery itself, and the cost of the rehab.
Post op rehab is the key to returning to competitive living.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I took Dooey to Dr Sherman today for hopefully the final trip.

Dr Sherman was very pleased with his recovery and released him to training! 
One day of triples, with or without blinds, and a day off. Then another training day, day off, etc etc; for about 2 weeks. If I see no problems, than I can train every day. :!:  

The sad part is that last Saturday he cut a pad on the backside of the right leg. I had cleaned and bandaged but wanted my VET to look at it.
The VET put 2 stitches in the pad and wrapped it. No training for at least 10 days.  
Dr Sherman also said no training for 14 days on this.

But after that we are good to go!   

Thanks again to all that have posted concern and well wishes.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Today was our first real training day. The stitches are still in, and the carpel pad cut is healing slow, but healing.
We did some single marks, a couple of land blinds, 1 very good, 1 very poor, and a long "trim the bank" water mark, which was fine.

We all felt he ran well, using his leg as he should and I have noticed no problems since arriving home.
Now we assume one day of training, a day of rest, and another day of training for 2 weeks.

So far, so good. What a pleasure to be able to "go training".

Thanks to all for your valuable support and well wishes.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

After all he has been thru he is entitled to 1 very poor blind! :wink: Glad to hear that he is doing well. It has got to be a relief to see that all his rehab has paid off and you've got your dog back!

Have fun with him and I hope he continues to get better and better!  

Andy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Richard,
So thrilled to hear you and Dooey are playing again! I hope the two of you have a very long and enjoyable partnership.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

I gotta ask you guys with dogs that have been thru this- How is their running afterwards? I saw video of one dog after recovery/rehab and to me it looked like he was bunny hopping- i did not like what I saw.


----------



## DixieOwnsMe (Mar 26, 2006)

My 2 yr old CBR had two TPLO's the same general time as Dooey. She was released to train 3 weeks ago and I believe she is as fast as she was before the surgeries. She runs fine and the only way you can tell she had surgery is by her scars. We are having a time steadying her with the 5 1/2 month layoff but other than that it's good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

I also have one that had TPLO about the same time as others on the thread. She's been released to water work (with me in the water up to my knees). Her fracture was almost healed. I have to have my husband take shots to see if it's entirely closed and that will determine if she can run the master national.

It's very hard to tell she had any work done on the knee. Today I cheated and did some really short land marks (30ish yards) because I couldn't stand it anymore and hated leaving her not working... She ran fine. 

The bunny hop is probably because either the leg isn't entirely healed or the dog was released to run too quickly... Or there are some arthritic changes that have already taken place... 

-K


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Dooey is running like a deer being chased by hounds!! I cannot see any difference between now and prior surgery. 
He does seem to favor the leg a little after he has ridden home in the dog crate, or gets up from sleeping. He walks it off quickly, and Dr Sherman said that this was normal, and should get better.

Thanks for asking!

WE brushed our duck blind today and got to run 2 angle entry, across the pond water blinds afterwards.
2 whistles each, and he run right over the top of the orange bumpers. Great lines


----------

